# Mini Z NASCAR racing in S.C.



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

Just found this board and wanted to spill the beans. The Planet Hobbys is a Hobby store/ race track in S.C. between Anderson and Greenville . We are racing Mini Z stock and Mini Z converted to a 1/22 scale Nascar type racer. The speedway is a very large Tri- Oval RCP based track with Core lap timeing system. Here is a couple of pics of the track.TRACK PIC 1 
TRACK PIC 2 

We also have an outdoor 1/18 scale off-road dirt track for the 1/18 minis.
Here is a link to it on another 18 scale board.
OFF ROAD TRACK PICS 

Come to the south and check us out!
Planet


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Nascar Mini Z racing in Tampa Bay area in Florida. Check it out!
http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/franks.htm
You guys in S.C. runnin' the CP Conversions?
They're a blast!!!!


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

If you are talking about Franks? We buy from the same source. The cup 2 is totally awesome. On the very large speedway, they really reach high speeds.
Planet


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*cup cars*

yes they are fast on oval , i also race at franks . we love oval racing down here .. road is cool to . we used to run foam oval at another track . was fun on the foam . what kind of setup do yall run on it . you never no maybe one day come and race ..........jb


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Planet we run both ,the F1 based cp cup and the MR02 cup 2 cars. The Cup2 cars we call the Busch Cars and The original CP Cup cars are Nextel and Hooters cars. Hooters is a breakout class. More racers run the CP Cup/ F1 based car here.


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

I had one F1 converted to the Truck series, but sold it. I would run both, but I cannot get my hands on any F1 chassis. Hopefully Kyosho will get those puppies out again soon.
Planet


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Unfortunately, Kyosho is doing a rather poor job of product support for their F1 cars here in the US of A. You go to there web site and they don't even list the F1 cars. I'm afraid that if they don't come through with a little help the F1 based Cp Cup cars will die. At Franks they are the more popular car by almost 2 to 1.


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

I talked with them yesterday and he said oct. of this [email protected]#$%^&*@#$%^&


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

Right now we run the Cup Car 2 with ball bearing kit, x speed and kyosho diff and oil shock. This keeps the price down, so all can be involved. I want to also do a Modified class
planet


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*racing*

hey planet i like the way yall are running the program . keep it that way and you all will be happy. all those silly fets and hop up junk just screw up the program . i have seen it to many times .......jb


----------

